
Study: 15.5% of drivers say they’d want to own a fully autonomous vehicle [pdf] - smaili
http://www.umich.edu/~umtriswt/PDF/SWT-2016-8_Abstract_English.pdf
======
okket
Sounds about right. If you consider asking the modern version of "Do you want
a carriage without a horse?"

Once driverless cars are ubiquitous for at least dense populated areas (taxis)
and for long distance cargo shipments (trucks), private ownership will catch
on. Or as shared ownership. Whatever.

Autonomous driving is the inevitable future. We humans are too bad at
controlling these beasts in general (exception: race driving).

------
creshal
And how many non-drivers? I've given up on car ownership ever since I live in
a big city, but if I could delegate the whole "spend half an hour to find a
free parking spot" chore to an AI, I might reconsider.

